# Stacking safes on top of each other



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm wondering if it would affect the bottom safe if I put another one on top of it? I took an unused safe I had (it is smaller than the current one) and put it on top of the other but I'm concerned it might cause the door to bend or warp on the bottom one, I dunno. I know a few of you have experience with bolting safe's down and such so maybe you'll know. BTW, the bottom safe weighs 100lbs and the top 85lbs. I plan on keeping the ammo in the bottom safe and guns in the top since the way I figure it the accumulated ammo will weigh more than the 6 handguns.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I take it these safes are the thinner sheet metal type things? you should have got some kind of literature about how much weight your (lower) safe could handle. I wouldn't wouldn't want to stack things without knowing for sure if the weight would be a problem.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I had to keep the ammo in the smaller safe since it has no levels and I figured that'd be too much weight to chance, so I just put them side by side instead of stacking. Thanks for the comment Devil, case closed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt023


----------

